# Homemade Dosa batter with Peanut Chutney...



## Zwiefel (Apr 27, 2014)

Base ingredients: rice, urad dal, channa dal, fenugreek










Soak in water for 4+ hours, then grind to puree (thanks vitamix!):









Place outside to gather wild yeast and kickoff fermentation, 3ish hours.





Then put in oven with light on for 12-18 hours to complete fermentation. Then refrigerate.





Using a long-handled ladle, put a scoop of batter into warm, dry pan and use ladle to spread into a very thin layer.





Meanwhile, roast raw peanuts with green chiles in a pan, then add water and grind to a thick paste. Add a tarka of channa dal, curry leaves, cumin, red chile, and fenugreek.





Serve with delicious coffee!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you send me a sample for tasting? Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## jared08 (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't have the ambition to do all that.. but man, you got it rockin


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 28, 2014)

That brought me memories from my 3 months stay in Bangalore. Loved the food there, but once I came back to Denmark all my health numbers looked miserable :S


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm always amused when people talk about the healthy vegetarian diet of India.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 29, 2014)

did you try the biscuit recipe


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 29, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> did you try the biscuit recipe



Not yet brother...possibly this weekend.


----------

